# Depression Health and Resources



## spiritangel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I thought as there are so many people from all over the world and here on dimms that suffer from depression

that it would be great to have a place to post links and contact information for resources and help

In Australia we are very lucky to have an organisation called beyond blue the link below

http://www.beyondblue.org.au/index.aspx?

so if you have any websites or free councelling services and the like please post your links and what country they are for below


----------

